# To Do manager has no shows scheduled to record



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

None of our OnePasses are showing there are upcoming episodes (despite the guide having our shows listed).

Is anyone else seeing this problem with their Edge? My subscription just renewed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

southerndoc said:


> None of our OnePasses are showing there are upcoming episodes (despite the guide having our shows listed).
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this problem with their Edge? My subscription just renewed 2 weeks ago.


One of the Edge "bugs". If it is what I am thinking of you need to reboot. It's still connecting but that does not solve the problem, HAVE to reboot. Can happen anytime, unpredictable. After reboot will need to wait for to do to repopulate or force it to by moving one passes up and down in priority list.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> One of the Edge "bugs". If it is what I am thinking of you need to reboot. It's still connecting but that does not solve the problem, HAVE to reboot. Can happen anytime, unpredictable. After reboot will need to wait for to do to repopulate or force it to by moving one passes up and down in priority list.


I deleted a OnePass for a show that doesn't air anymore. After that it fixed it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

southerndoc said:


> I deleted a OnePass for a show that doesn't air anymore. After that it fixed it.


Hmm, another bug I will add to the list, should not have to do that.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

To add to the problems, I'm having periodic issues where I can't pause, rewind, etc. a show. It tells me there's no connection to the TiVo server. I can go to network settings and force a connection and it works fine. The to do list is empty during this time. The only way to resolve this is to reboot the TiVo.

My wife and I are having terms coming to grips with reality that our TiVo is becoming less functional with each passing day. (sigh) I've been a TiVo user for 23 years. Definitely not looking forward to having to ditch it.


----------



## Danweis1 (Jan 31, 2016)

southerndoc said:


> None of our OnePasses are showing there are upcoming episodes (despite the guide having our shows listed).
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this problem with their Edge? My subscription just renewed 2 weeks ago.


This has happened to me FOUR times. Happened again last night. I’ve talked to tech support every time and as usual, they have no answers. About to dump TIVO permanently.
The temporary fix it to go to your OnePass Manager, select each show, ‘Modify OnePass’, ‘Use these OnePass options’ then go ‘back’ and do the next one. The ToDo list will repopulate.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I had zero issues with this since I purchased my Edge up until recently. It started doing what I posted above. Recently my hard drive failed and it was replaced. I entered my OnePasses again, but for some reason half the OnePasses aren't recording anymore and the remote randomly goes into IR mode until I restart it. Good grief TiVo quality has gone downhill majorly.


----------

